

[ANN] Zeus IDE – Version 3.97u Released - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397u.html

======
jussij
The latest version of the Zeus IDE has been released

Details of this latest Zeus release can be found here:

[http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397u.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397u.html)

 _NOTE:_ Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and runs on
Linux using Wine.

